# 1991 v6 Engine Swap



## kwix10 (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a 1991 SE V6 4X4 3.0L, automatic trans that has a blown motor. I have access to a 2000 Nissan 4X4 3.3 L automatic that has been wrecked (all drive train is good).

Will the 2000 engine swap out with the '91?
Will the engine, transfer case and trans all need to be swapped?
How about differentials?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, it will all work.

If you keep the VG33 heads/injectors, you will need to manually splice the injector wiring to the Hardbody wiring. The Frontiers have different connectors.

Drive train should all fit (transmission, transfer case, differentials). None of those bolt patterns changed, but the parts on the Frontier are stronger.

Consider swapping to the brakes on the Frontier, too. They are *MUCH* better than what the Hardbody has!


----------

